# Are There Any Plans Out there For A Pit Garage??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I was at Mr Tom Stumph's a few weeks ago and someone had sent him a beautiful Pit Garage. This thing was big long and bad!! Gray and it had seperate bays and all. I'd love to get or make a pair of them around 24 inches long.

Anyone have plans of ant sort?? It didn't look to complicated but i'm no carpenter.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*HO Scale Plans*

I have some HO scale plans for Pit Garages (pictured below) along with some other racing oriented buildings. You can get the diagram drawings in PDF format here:

http://cid-847eca9a51a69d96.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.res/847ECA9A51A69D96!690

I built mine from cereal boxes, but you can use balsa wood or plastic as well.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Awesom...that is a great answer to 65skylarks question!!*

Paul,

Cereal boxes...Holy Peanut Butter and Jam-olies!!!!!

Bob...Do you paint Cheerios black for tires too...zilla


----------

